# Superior Drummer - fully downloadable or not?



## Quinny (Jan 4, 2011)

Looking to purchase SD tonight...have options to 'buy download' or 'buy retail box'. Choosing the download option it then starts listing it as 'partial download' some way through checking out.

Is it a full download or not once I've paid for it, anyone know?

Cheers, Q.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 4, 2011)

lol SP is 25gb big 
I'd order the retail box!


----------



## Quinny (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah I know it's big, but that's not a problem. Just curious as to whether you can actually 'buy download'. If not it seems a little underhand...


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 4, 2011)

It is *not* a full download! I learned the hard way. Only buy the actual DVD and don't listen to any sales people that tell you that you only now purchase a license and the product is downloaded fully from their site, it's BS.


Rev.


----------



## Quinny (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Rev. Yeah, read your story elsewhere. If indeed the options are....

1. Click here to buy the box
and
2. Click here to buy the download, but it won't be full and you'll have to wait for the box regardless

....I think I'd take my money elsewhere. I've had a decent look on their site and don't see it explained anywhere. Even knowing how 'partial' the partial download is (if partial at all!) would be a start. 

Q.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know he might be on to something. My parents bought me Drum Superior 2.2 for Christmas when it was on sale at Guitar Center and online for 150$. I have it now and it says some stuff has not been downloaded therefore I can't use those. Unless my Dad downloaded it wrong. Which he thinks he did right and it took forever. BTW it wasn't the box it was a download CD or something to that nature?


----------



## Quinny (Jan 5, 2011)

Got an email back from Toontrack:

_We are sorry for the confusion. Superior Drummer's libraries are currently not available for Full download due to its large size (18 gigs). The reason that there are 2 options (download and box) is that when you select download you get a serial number instantly and access to the partial download while you wait for the full installers to be mailed to you.

If you select the box copy the serial number itself is printed on the box, thus you will not be able to register the serial number until you have received the box. 

Toontrack's intention in doing this was to give the user the option for (at least partial) instant gratification when purchasing Superior Drummer on Toontrack.com. It is important to reiterate that The user receives the full product with either choice._

Understandable, albeit not quite what the website implies. Would be nice to have that info visible whilst considering purchase.

Q.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 5, 2011)

Even when I didn't have fibre to the home downloading 60 GB wasn't an issue. Any reasonable broadband connection could probably handle it, just have to wait a few days. Sucks they don't offer a fully downloadable copy.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 5, 2011)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Even when I didn't have fibre to the home downloading 60 GB wasn't an issue. Any reasonable broadband connection could probably handle it, just have to wait a few days. Sucks they don't offer a fully downloadable copy.



ON my 1.5 Mb connection Id have to wait around a week for the download to complete. The box would likely come quicker.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 5, 2011)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Even when I didn't have fibre to the home downloading 60 GB wasn't an issue. Any reasonable broadband connection could probably handle it, just have to wait a few days. Sucks they don't offer a fully downloadable copy.



The download still has to come from somewhere, serving up that amount of data will be costly to toontrack too.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 5, 2011)

drmosh said:


> The download still has to come from somewhere, serving up that amount of data will be costly to toontrack too.



Not if they purchase an unlimited transfer hosting plan which nearly every company offers these days.

I have a 25+ megabit connection so large downloads like that could be done in hours for me providing they have good bandwidth on their end.


Rev.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 9, 2011)

Rev2010 said:


> Not if they purchase an unlimited transfer hosting plan which nearly every company offers these days.
> 
> I have a 25+ megabit connection so large downloads like that could be done in hours for me providing they have good bandwidth on their end.
> 
> ...



Obviously those plans exist, but an unlimited data plan with high bandwidth is going to be very expensive.
I have a 100mbit connection at home, so I really would like everything to be downloadable


----------



## Mason Vickers (Jan 13, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea of what exactly comes with the Partial?
I just bought it, and I have everything up and running with the exception of my actual drums being loaded... Like on the construct and Mapping views of the kit I can play grooves, but they aren't heard because the kit is empty. When I try and select an instrument for it, it's greyed out and I can't select a (i.e. Snare, Tom1, Tom2, Ride1). Anyone know what could solve my problem? Or do the kits come with the disc?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 8, 2011)

All large superior drummer and toontrack products which are FULL installs and not the EZ kits need physical media for the full install. I just went through this problem today from GC. They said to download it, I new they were wrong, so had to make them search for the discs. I have every disc toontrack makes now, to bad I don't have all the registration keys 

So in short, Yes... You need the physical discs.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 14, 2011)

Mason Vickers said:


> Does anyone have any idea of what exactly comes with the Partial?



Everything comes with the partial DL except most samples.
You can use the software with a limited amount of samples available, what you get in the box is the full sample library. The downloaded software is fully functional and can be used with all its tricks, standalone, as a VST, mixer included etc.


----------

